

Ten Predictions - fluffster
http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/ten-predictions

======
csbartus
And a few nice words about PG, which applies also to DHH:

"Paul comes off the way he does because he's good at marketing, and he
realizes that in a world full of egotistical programmers, the only way to be
heard in all the noise is to be an arrogant bastard."

------
thristian
> Posted by: Steve Yegge at November 15, 2004 11:21 PM

------
csbartus
Amazing! He predicted in 2004 things like Heroku (prediction #2), Github (#3),
Lisp/PG rise, HN !!! (#6), the Apple success (#9) and the kindly #10 :D

